#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Вопрос о статусе 17 Кармапы

## Мурат

Всем доброго времени суток!
Люди, интересующиеся буддизмом, задают один и тот же вопрос, на который у меня нет ясного ответа.  Кармапа 17 Тринле  Тхайе Дордже женат и имеет сына в браке, остаётся ли он при этом монахом? Если да, то как ему удаётся совмещать монашеские обеты и семейную жизнь? 
Кто в курсе, были ли даны официальные разъяснения по этому поводу. 
P.S. Просьба отвечать только Кагью.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Всем доброго времени суток!
> Люди, интересующиеся буддизмом, задают один и тот же вопрос, на который у меня нет ясного ответа.  Кармапа 17 Тринле  Тхайе Дордже женат и имеет сына в браке, остаётся ли он при этом монахом? Если да, то как ему удаётся совмещать монашеские обеты и семейную жизнь? 
> Кто в курсе, были ли даны официальные разъяснения по этому поводу. 
> P.S. Просьба отвечать только Кагью.


Он снял обеты бхикшу, перед тем как жениться.

Статус всё тотже - Гьялва Кармапа.
Как и например и у Пятнатцатого Гьялва Кармапы, имеющего несколько жён и детей.

Для практики Махаяны, Тантр, Махамудры, реализации этих Учений, Их поддержке и передачи другим - необязательно быть бхикшу\гелонгом"монахом"

----------

Aion (30.04.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (28.04.2019)

----------


## Мурат

Спасибо, ясно. Но он появляется в монашеских одеждах, как и прежде?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Спасибо, ясно. Но он появляется в монашеских одеждах, как и прежде?


Вы различаете одеяния Гелонга\Бхикшу от одеяний Доброго Друга Махайаны или Учителя "появляющегося" в тех или иных случаях в официальном статусе ?

----------


## Мурат

Нет, не различаю, так же как и люди, задающие мне по этому поводу вопросы. Хотелось бы не быть косноязычным и давать им чёткие ответы. Иначе это плохо для внешнего имиджа КК, имхо.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

поищите на  karmapa.org
он оставляет там письма

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.04.2019)

----------


## Мурат

Спасибо, поищу.

----------


## Шенпен

> поищите на  karmapa.org
> он оставляет там письма


А конкретно-здесь:
https://www.karmapa.org/special-news/

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.04.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нет, не различаю, так же как и люди, задающие мне по этому поводу вопросы. Хотелось бы не быть косноязычным и давать им чёткие ответы. Иначе это плохо для внешнего имиджа КК, имхо.


имхо: да ладно уж )
Скорее отсеются люди, которым больше подходят другие линии буддизма и которые там получат больше пользы для себя и смогут быть более полезными для других.

Кагью, на протяжении всей своей истории, это небольшие группы\центры\круги сплочённых между собой и вокруг того или иного Учителя Кагьюпы.
Зачастую группы йогинов и мирян, хоть начиная с Дже Гампопы есть и упасампада обетов Бхикшу по линии Виная Муласарвастивада.
Большой центр где половина друг друга даже не знает и каждый тянет в свою сторону - только куча проблем и помех к эффективной практике.

----------


## Мурат

Спасибо за инфу!

----------


## Шайенн

> Спасибо, ясно. Но он появляется в монашеских одеждах, как и прежде?


В рамках тибетского буддизма для тулку делаются исключения. Они могут носить монашескую одежду даже не будучи монахами.

----------


## Мурат

Спасибо!

----------

